
Fluorescence: A Secret Weapon in Wood Identification - peter_d_sherman
https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/fluorescence-a-secret-weapon-in-wood-identification/
======
peter_d_sherman
Magic Wand anyone? Probably not, but that different woods emit different glows
when illuminated by an ultraviolet light source says that there might be
something here with respect to material science, structure, and wavelength...
It would be an interesting experiment to see what near-light EM wavelengths
woods would be invisible at, and compare this among the different woods
available, and see if there are any patterns there...

